# Sugar free gummy bear reviews...funny



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/michaelrusch/haribo-gummy-bear-reviews-on-amazon-are-the-most-insane-thin 


I may buy some, I have constipation issues and these might work better than stool softeners!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

:lofl:

Apparently they have replaced sucrose with mantitol syrup.... Well known as a laxative!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Think it is just you and me at the moment; we can talk about anything!


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 20, 2014)

mg: the review by the people who tried them are hysterical.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I think so Vivjen!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> mg: the review by the people who tried them are hysterical.



Ill try eating 20, see what that does.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Twenty,
should be plenty.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 20, 2014)

Better do your eating in the bathroom I think it's only the Haribo brand.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Bet I could eat 40 without sh*t happening!

Just the way I am....I never even throw up.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Can we try this on a day when you are not going out?!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol, I agree!   Didn't even buy any yet, but I will!  I'm not joking.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol, I agree!   Didn't even buy any yet, but I will!  I'm not joking.



Let us know if everything comes out alright.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be sure to make a post!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2014)

It does sound like a challenge.
I'm not up for bungy jumping, so why not?
Can you only get them online?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 20, 2014)

Any sugar free lollies will do.Just ask my wife......She didn't leave the loo all day


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't know about the sugar free ones, I haven't searched yet.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2014)

For a while there I used to seek out sugar free lollies, and yes, they do have a mild laxative effect but they always came in very small packets so no biggie.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Forget it, look at the price!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> For a while there I used to seek out sugar free lollies, and yes, they do have a mild laxative effect but they always came in very small packets so no biggie.




I eat a lot of sugar free Popsicles and they don't cause any problems for me.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

It is a 5lb bag.....and none before your blood test!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't care for gummy stuff nor sugar free.  So, I'm safe...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't like gummy bears either but was looking for the laxative effect.


----------



## Anne (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't like gummy stuff or sugar free, either.  CeeCee, wonder if they still make Indian herb tablets - ages ago, when I had that problem my MIL gave me one or two of those, and it worked.   I can't take laxatives as it causes severe cramps, and those worked gently.

(I know - more info than anyone needs)  


VERY strange;  the scroll bar doesn't work on the smilies pop-up...anyone else having that problem???


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I don't like gummy bears either but was looking for the laxative effect.



Prune juice, baby.  Prune juice.

-- OR --


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Not me!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmmm.  Then, mannitol it shall be.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Anne said:


> I don't like gummy stuff or sugar free, either.  CeeCee, wonder if they still make Indian herb tablets - ages ago, when I had that problem my MIL gave me one or two of those, and it worked.   I can't take laxatives as it causes severe cramps, and those worked gently.
> 
> (I know - more info than anyone needs)
> 
> ...



ive never heard of those but if it's gentle it won't work on me....and I eat so much fiber and drink lots of water but I've always been like this.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Scroll bar in smileys works for me, Anne.


----------



## Anne (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Scroll bar in smileys works for me, Anne.



Dang. I mean, I'm glad it works for you...I've installed stuff on this thing, and am having a hell of a time trying to figure out what to do next; guess it's affecting other things too.  Might have to call my daughter to clean up my computer, again.  Sheesh.

Re: the Indian herb tablets - what I meant is, they work gently, as in you won't have to dash to the bathroom with horrid cramps like with some other laxatives.  I'm gonna see if I can find them online IF they still make them.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 21, 2014)

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4715267


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

Funny and interesting...maybe I'm having second thoughts about sugar free...am going to see what sweeter is in my sugar free Popsicles...hope not too bad because I'm addicted to those more than caffeine.


----------

